# Another Rag Quilt Bag (pic)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I made this little bag for our little Red Headed Grandaughter,Caroline, she is four and loves pink. I also did a little TUT on my blog so you can go there to see it if you like.
http://bopeep-quiltinggranny.blogspot.com/








Thanks
bopeep


----------



## plain0me63 (Oct 27, 2008)

i went andlook ed at some of the things uve made.. i just love em.. very nice and great ideas..my om quilted all mylife.. ive only done very basic simple quilts..but ur pix make me wanna try again now that im older and more patient..


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's really cute... it looks kind of like pink camoflauge!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

cute... I'm sure she will love it


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

You are right CJ, it is pink camoflage and pink camoflage with frogs. It was fast and fun to make.
Thanks Again,
bopeep


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Bopeep-What do you mean by two layers of reg. fabric and one of flannel? Is each square 3 fabric layers thick??? I'm confused!!!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

COSunflower said:


> Is each square 3 fabric layers thick??? I'm confused!!!!


Yes COSUNFLOWER, that is right, each square is three layers thick.
bopeep


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Why is that? Because the fabric is too thin? If you used thicker fabric - like denium and flannel, would it still be 3 layers or just two? Thankyou Bopeep for your help!!!


----------



## annie716 (Oct 4, 2006)

I loved all your accomplishments, thanks for giving me some good ideas for my granddaughter who will be 4 on the 21st. She wants some baby blankets for her babies and the rag ones will be perfect!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

COSunflower said:


> If you used thicker fabric - like denium and flannel, would it still be 3 layers or just two?


I have always used three layers, the fraying is so much thicker and I just like the way that makes it look, but I think two layers would work with thicker fabric. I guess the three layers also makes it more like a regular quilt with the top, batting and backing,so that is also three layers. 
Annie, the little rag quilts are great fun for the little Grands.
Thanks,
bopeep


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

That is soooo cute and gives me the idea to try to make one. I was checking out your blog, i love it!

I also wanted to comment on the quilted checkerboard, so cute and a wonderful idea!

You are truly talented for sure!


----------

